# The hobbit



## billc (Dec 9, 2010)

When I was in 7th grade, I was reading mostly historical fiction, mainly stories about the frontier and early native americans during colonial times and king arthur and the knights of the round table.  I was really interested in fencing and these seemed to be the closest stories I could get where fencing might be involved.  Then, a guy in my class was reading this book called The Hobbit.  I asked him what it was, and when he told me I ended up picking it up and finishing it in two  days, long before he did.  This was the book that started my lifelong interest in fantasy and later science fiction.  

I have a bad feeling about the filming of this book.  At screen rant there is a story about Orlando Bloom on the verge of signing on for the movie.  They have also mentioned, in other posts, that Aragorn may make an appearence.  I really don't remember these guys being anywhere near this book.  I know there are problems with the book because it is about all men(dwarves), and a male hobbit.  They aren't exactly Edward from twighlight so this will be a problem with the female part of the audience.  I thought the Fellowship of the Ring captured the essence of the books, but this one may not make the cut.  Thoughts?


----------



## Big Don (Dec 9, 2010)

If they want to be faithful to the book, there is no love interest, well, maybe Oin or Gloin...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 9, 2010)

Its been years since i last read the book, but I much prefered the LOTR. 
I'm not worried about the film, if they can do such a wonderful job with LOTR, the Hobbit will turn out just fine.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2010)

There was talk and speculation about Bloom reprising his role as Legolas in this film though he isn't mentioned in the books (likewise as I recall)... yet he may just be there but not in name and possibly be one of the elves that had trapped the company and held them prisoner. Indeed they will do fans a grave disservice by even mentioning his name, though his presence would've been plausible since he was reputably older than Gandalf. 
As for Aragorn, he is likewise older than he appeared to be though not much older than Gandalf. His presence in the movie wouldn't be too much a stretch either. Yet again he isn't mentioned by any of his names. As many know only Gollum, Bilbo and Gandalf were the two brought over into the story of the Fellowship from the Hobbit. 
John Reys Davies will appear in the film as Gimli's father Gloin, or so rumors of the film say. 

Hollywood is infamous for keeping what is familiar and popular in their films and remakes and sequels/prequels. Fear makes them do this. Fear that audiences won't go see a film unless there's a familiar face to it... even if it is over-hyped as this one surely will be when it approaches release. Fact that it's being hyped now is evident of that and the producers and powers that be will want to keep the prospective audiences enthralled and filled with anticipation to see their favored stars reprise their roles. 
A good hypothetical example of this would be to imagine if anyone would (anxiously want to) see the second or third Pirates of the Caribbean if Depp or the character of Jack Sparrow were not in it? Or if they had different actors for the main leads in the Harry Potter franchise. 
Yes, they gotten away with replacing the wonderful Richard Harris for Dumbledore (not that they had much choice since that fine actor passed away). But they'd surely would've lost it had Radcliff, Grint or Watson been replaced. 
So, knowing that there were at least three main familiar characters at least in this upcoming prequel they still were insecure enough to warrant hiring Bloom, Ryes-Davies and (again rumor has it) Mortensen to appear in the credits. 
The actors themselves oughtn't complain... it's a steady job.
So by the same token should we, the audiences do likewise? Remember that a majority of the appeal of the LOTR films was the scope, story and visual effects. That grade A actors were used helped that and their dedication to put on their best performances for they too loved the books and wished to do them justice. Jackson is somewhere present in the filming production (not director) and at least we should trust that he will be sure to have as much loving attention to detail for the Hobbit as he lavished on the Rings.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 10, 2010)

Virtually the entire Arwen/Aragorn story arc wasn't in the actual LOTR books, it was pulled from the Appendices of Return of the King.  It was inserted by the writers in the movies to flesh out the relationship, otherwise everyone would be as asking about who the hot elf chick was that just showed up to be the Queen at the end of ROTK when clearly Aragorn should have chosen the hot shield maiden of Rohan.

There are other things going on during the timeline of the Hobbit than show up in the actual book, Gandalf convinces the White Council to drive the Necromancer (a weak Sauron) out of southern Mirkwood, putting this into the movies would explain where in the heck Gandalf goes before showing up at the Battle of the Five Armies.  Legolas' appearance would be appropriate at either the capture the dwarf & hobbit crew in Mirkwood and the Battle of the Five Armies without violating the spirit of the film at all.

Aragorn should be a teenager in the timeline of the Hobbit, he could put on an appearance at Rivendale, all angsty about the death of his mom and puppy love for Arwen.  Make all the tween girls' hearts go pitter patter. 

On the flipside, Jackson's treating of Gimli as comic relief in the LOTR movies will be very consistent with their treatment in the original Hobbit.  According to canon Gimli and Thorin Oakenshield are complete combat badasses, 13 such badasses should not get captured nearly as easily as they do in the Hobbit (three times IIRC... trolls, goblins/orcs, elves).  Instead they will be bumbling greedy schmucks, in this way at least the movies will have a consistent theme.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 10, 2010)

The King of the Woodland Elves that the dwarves and Bilbo encounter is King Thranduil... Legolas' father. Having him present in some scenes isn't out of the question, really.


----------



## crushing (Dec 10, 2010)

My first exposure to The Hobbit was from the 1977 Rankin Bass cartoon on video disk.  I think we just about wore out that disk.  My little brother could just about recite the whole movie line for line.  I look forward to seeing the update.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2010)

crushing said:


> My first exposure to The Hobbit was from the 1977 Rankin Bass cartoon on video disk.  I think we just about wore out that disk.  My little brother could just about recite the whole movie line for line.  I look forward to seeing the update.


 Aye I remember that as well but not from disk, nay not even from VHS tape (yes there were such things)... but on the big screen where it played out very well (well when I was a kid the screen was big).  I did watch the tape several times through the years however. Plan on buying the DVD.
Wee bit of Trivia... the great John Houston played the voice of Gandalf, Richard Boone voiced Smaug and Orson Bean did Bilbo. 

Bumbling stumbling fumbling bozos... yes that was how the dwarves were written in the Hobbit. Yet Gimli was a bad *** in the LOTR book(s)... a bit of that showed up in all three films. 

Like everyone else ... holding my breath for the first glimpse of Smaug.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm excitedly waiting for this, but not as excited as I was when Del Toro was gonna direct.  I gotta say, that guy has a visual style that is truly mind blowing.

Funny thing is, in hindsight, I can't stand the LOTR movies.  When they first came out I was freaking out, but in the years I've not watched the DVDs again after the first purchase.  Too much was changed, shortened, etc.  It was a great series and done right for the most part, but when something is 90% there it makes the changes stand out all the more.


----------

